# 2 Monitore unter Windows 7



## Hosaka (3. Mai 2011)

Hallo liebe Community,

Hab da mal ne Frage. Ich würde gerne nen zweiten Monitor an meinen PC anschließen um z.B. mal fix was auf buffed, de nachzuschlagen oder auch TS im Auge zu haben wer im Channel ist, oder in welchem Channel was los ist. Allerdings hab ich keinen Plan wie ich das einstellen soll. 

Grafikarte ist Geforce GTX 570 und Monitor sind beide von Samsung (Hauptmonitor Syncmaster 245 Bplus [Hauptmonizor] und Syncmaster 191 N [Nebenmonitor]). Mein PC hat beider erkannt, aber auf dem Nebenmonitor zeigt er mit nur nen blanken Desktop an. Es wird nichts an Programmen angezeigt und auch Taskleiste ist keine zu sehen. Mit WIndows 7 läuft ja auch das hin und her switchen wunderbar, würd mir auch völliug reichen, wenn einer nen Tipp hat wie es halb nur hinbekomme das er mir TS anzeigt.

Schon mal vielen Dank für Eure Tipps, wenn noch weitere Fragen sind einfach stellen ;-))


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Mai 2011)

Du mußt die Fenster, die du auf dem anderen Monitor haben willst, rüberschieben.

Du kannst entweder nur den Desktop auf den zweiten Monitor "kopieren" oder "erweitern." Beim kopieren siehst du 1:1 den Inhalt des ersten Bildschirms und wenn du ihn erweiterst, hast du zB bei einer 1920x1080er Auflösung dann quasi eine 3840x1080er Auflösung.

Taskleiste gibts da allerdings keine.


----------



## Hosaka (4. Mai 2011)

Hab rechts Klick auf den Desktop gemacht, Bildschirmauflösung, hab bei "Anzeige" den Monitor zwei ausgewählt und bei "Mehrere Anzeigen " auf "Diese Anzeige erweitern" gestellt und dann versucht TS auf das Symbol vom zweiten Monitor zu ziehen, aber es passiert nichts.


----------



## Lilith Twilight (4. Mai 2011)

Hosaka schrieb:


> Hab rechts Klick auf den Desktop gemacht, Bildschirmauflösung, hab bei "Anzeige" den Monitor zwei ausgewählt und bei "Mehrere Anzeigen " auf "Diese Anzeige erweitern" gestellt und dann versucht TS auf das Symbol vom zweiten Monitor zu ziehen, aber es passiert nichts.



Du sollst es nicht auf das Symbol in der Anzeigeeinstellung schieben ^^

Schau das die Symbole so stehen wie die Monitore auch stehen, also wenn Monitor2 rechts steht dann soll er dort auch rechts von Monitor1 angezeigt werden.

Starte das TS und schiebe dann das TS Fenster über den Bildschirmrand vom Monitor1 in Richtung Monitor2.


----------



## Hosaka (4. Mai 2011)

Ah, so geht das. Da hab ich wohl viel zu kompliziert gedacht, herzlichen Dank.


----------



## Konov (4. Mai 2011)

Den einen Tipp kannte ich auch noch nicht, danke dafür.

Zusätzlich benutze ich DisplayFusion, das ist kostenlos, frisst IMO kaum Performance und da kannste du die Fenster einfach zwischen beiden Monitoren hin und herswitchen mit einem Klick.
Auch kannst du verschiedene Wallpaper für beide Monitore einstellen. Für die Windows Anmeldung kannste einen anderen Hintergrund einstellen uvm... hat jede Menge funktionen wovon ich die meisten gar nicht brauche. Ist aber ein cooles Tool, kann ich nur empfehlen.


----------

